# Rasboras breeding



## CuriousJ0N (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry. I didn't realize that there was a separate folder for breeding.

Yesterday I was having an issue where my existing three Harlequin Rasboras were a bluish-purplish color and the two new ones that I bought were that standard looking color. So I think I figured it out. The bluish-purplish ones appear to be males exhibiting lots of color and the ones with less color appear to be females.

I figured it out this morning after feeding time. All three males are doing the dance and attempting to get the females to mate. Only one female appears to be wanting to go with the program though and all three males are chasing her around. At one point, I saw the female and one of the guys go under the small leaves of my red ludwiga and get it on. I only saw a few little eggs pop out though and they fell to te gravel and I couldn't see them from where I was.

I believe the other female is a little young as she is the smallest fish of the bunch.


----------

